# FREE TO A GOOD HOME- JUST COVER POSTAGE



## nickid (Aug 28, 2006)

*FREE TO A GOOD HOME- JUST COVER POSTAGE*

Hi, see the list of books previously listed.. If you can cover postage books are FREE!!!

XXXXXXXX
The Bloke's Guide to pregnancy - Jon Smith 
Your Pregnancy Bible- Dr Anne Deans 
Planning a Baby? Dr Sarah Brewer 
Conception and Preganany over 35 
Getting pregnant - Niels H lauersen 
Zita Wests guide to getting pregnant 
Natural Solutions to Infertility- Marilyn Glenville

More Infomation


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I would be interested in the last 4 to use for client resources for reflexology clients.  Have you still got them?
Thanks
Jan27


----------

